# Spain October 2018



## The Jacks (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi
We are planning a month long trip through France into Span this October,what do you folks think the best ferry route would for us travelling from Hamilton Scotland and would it be better going through the tunnel ?
Thanks 
Alan & Anna


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 4, 2018)

*Time ?*

Are you limited for time ?

If not use the tunnel
Loads of aires in France


Depends if you have loads of Time


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 4, 2018)

From my home in South Lanarkshire I always use Portsmouth routes as it is easier to drive all the way down the west of the country and then get a ferry either to Northern Spain (Bilbao or Santander) or St Malo and then drive down through France to Spain.  The hassle of getting to the Tunnel or Dover and then the extra miles on the continent make the Portsmouth routes better.  In October I would go through France.


----------



## rocin (May 13, 2018)

For what it's worth, I'd agree with Biggarmac,  we always travel to Portsmouth from Livingston. We can do this trip in one day, staying overnight in Portsmouth and getting the first ferry to France (Caen or Cherbourg) the next morning. This gives us an easy drive to our first stop in France and then another one or two days driving (depending on our route and destination) will see us in Spain. It's only our preference, but we'd rather spend time on the roads than an overnight crossing in the Bay of Biscay.


----------



## OldJim (May 13, 2018)

From South Ayrshire we always user the Dover Ferry, I've looked at Portsmouth and for us it didn't work out.

According google maps its only an extra 1 hour drive to Dover rather than Portsmouth, in France from Calais its an additional 2 hours driving to somewhere like Tours, so 3 hours extra driving in total. Dover crossing is 1.5 hours, Portsmouth 4.5, 3 hours extra. So additional driving or longer crossing, time wise they cancel each other out, so that then brings in the ferry cost and the number of crossings. 

For us Dover wins every time.


----------

